# man down in Chicago



## Deut2210a (Jan 16, 2012)

One of my trucks is down and I need someone to help out for tonight. Is anyone available in the Belmont and Kedzie area? or anywhere else in Chicagoland? Call or email Rick 847.759.8500 [email protected]


----------

